# What happened to my good boy?



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

My 4 spoos have been better behaved, since they have had more consistant crate training. I'm glad Darwin has someone to play with, too. Put anything you value (safer for him) out of his reach and look for chews he can have. There are plenty of recommendations on Poodle Forum. Hopefully, he will out grow his behavior. 

There are plenty of people here who can offer help.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I bet you'll find a big difference when you exercise him more; we have to take our dogs out for runs in the dark too, but wow! It makes the difference between a happy, content dog and a lunatic! Maybe too Darwin was calmer before because he wasn't feeling well; now he's feeling better because of your love, good feeding and consistent care, so he's feeling his oats and needs a safe and fun outlet (running!). I think you'll find he's a great dog once you work through these issues with him, and also there is nothing wrong with confining him to a safe area while you're gone to work. They just learn to sleep while you're gone, as long as they have a good exhausting run when you get back. Have fun with him! You're doing a great thing, rescuing him


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - sounds like he needs more exercise, both physical and mental. There is no point scolding him after the event - he won't understand what has made you cross, and will just get stressed, and the stress will quite possibly lead to worse behaviour ...

You can, of course, scold yourself for not putting stuff out of reach, or for not closing he door ... I carefully closed the door on the kitchen the other night, as I had left meat out to defrost. Unfortunately I forget to check where the cat was beforehand, and shut her in there ...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

fjm said:


> I agree - sounds like he needs more exercise, both physical and mental. There is no point scolding him after the event - he won't understand what has made you cross, and will just get stressed, and the stress will quite possibly lead to worse behaviour ...
> 
> You can, of course, scold yourself for not putting stuff out of reach, or for not closing he door ... I carefully closed the door on the kitchen the other night, as I had left meat out to defrost. Unfortunately I forget to check where the cat was beforehand, and shut her in there ...


Very funny about the cat's good fortune. That sounds exactly like something I would do.

I agree with you completely about the exercise and the pointlessness of scolding after the fact. Any chance you could take a night obedience class? I think of it as date night with Swizzle. It is good to keep them occupied mentally and physically or else they will find something to occupy them and I can guarantee you will like your choice better.


----------

